# New and looking



## Stucoupe (Mar 9, 2009)

Hello

Fingers crossed I can make a good buy. I'll pour over the pages here to get an idea; but even if people do sway towards a 190 or 225 turbo, Im most likely to be inclined towards the 3.2. Looking at Auto T, im thinking 10k for a low miler (relative) 04.

After an intermediate term, I previously came from the VW clan of drivers and was a proud owner of a Corrado. Was a fan of the forums for those and went to a few meets like the dub show over at Leicestershire. Im pretty much a fan of the VAG lot in total. If there is anyone from the Corrado lot here, do say hello.

I've looked for FAQ's, or a Wiki-TT page and not found one. But Im off now to go looking for the Servicing and Buying Tips page, if there is one... 
[smiley=book2.gif]

Stu


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Hello and welcome to the forum...

There is a really good and fast search facility on here, and it will help no end in your search... there is a lot of information on here!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome I am also the proud ex owner of a yellow G60 Corrado


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

good luck

part of the fun is to find one which you like


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome 8)


----------



## Stucoupe (Mar 9, 2009)

Thanks guys.

Im hankering after a two tone affect of interior versus exterior. Ive come from a car with stone/light grey leather and black exterior. Seems TT's come in similar guises; the strong colours are a bit wow and quite possibly worth a gander. I had a purple Corrado, so blues for a TT or purple would be nice (dont see many/any purple TT thus far). Those yellow Corrados are rare and a sight; awesome when smart.


----------

